# Mass producing shots



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Having had my Classic and SJ for a few weeks now I am able to produce reasonable shots, but it is a struggle to produce multiple shots when family and friends come around. Even more so when we like to drink double shots!!!

Current recipe is 16.5g into 34g in about 36 secs, with a dwell time of about 6 secs.

My current process is to weigh the beans into a pot which is enough for one dose of 16.5g, grind them and then sweep clean into a pot and then weigh into the PF before brewing. I'm almost at the stage where I'm confident that I could load the PF directly from the grinder to within +/- 0.2g

I guess I could bulk grind but I would still have to weigh back into the PF for each brew. I'm using a 18g VST basket and have to under fill so as not to hit the IMS shower screen, so any visual filling is difficult.

What do you do with the PF between brews? Do you knock out, wash and dry before the next shot? Do you wash, brush and flush the shower screen between each shot?

How long does the Classic need to get back up to temperature for the next pull? How much will a PID reduce this time?

Richard


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The G/Classic is not intended for making lots / multiple shots . The biggest drawback is the fact that the boiler is only about 100 ml volume,

The recovery time ( refilling and bringing back to brew temperature) is the problem.

A PID would considerably improve this aspect (have a word with/ see Mr Shades posts for more information)

The grinding and filling the P F will remain fairly constant however you proceed.

Providing the puck comes out cleanly a wipe with a dry cloth or dry brush out will be fine.


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

Better element control and a pre-heating loop around the boiler are the best mods I've seen for maintaining temperature across multiple shots but there is still a pretty long gap required between the shots.

How many shots are we talking here? I think you probably just have to wait for the heat to recover between shots?


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm talking about 3 or 4 double shots when we have friends round for dinner.

I am getting quicker now, a PID would certainly help and possibly having 2 PF would also speed up the process. A better hotplate would also be good so that I could keep the brewed coffee hot whilst brewing further shots.

Richard


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

Just make everyone drink americano and add some hot water


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

I think the truth is without a pre-heat mod as kingdean suggests it's just not possible.

A PID will help with getting stable start temprature but it won't really help recovery time significantly and in fact it may be worse as you probably won't be happy to make your next shot until you hit your magic 93 or whatever you program.

The only way you are going to make quick consistent shots is by pre heat and at that point you have to ask whether that's something that interests you or whether the money is better spent toward a machine with a bigger boiler and better intra shot stability.

On the bright side when you get the PID your shot quality and consistency will be a mile better...and when they taste how good it is they won't mind waiting ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Echoing the above, even though the silvia had a slightly bigger boiler, trying to make back to back shots for family gatherings was a pain especially once you factor in milk steaming. Short of going for something with a bigger boiler you will possibly only be applying a sticking plaster to the issue with pre heating or even a PID in the above scenario.

Have you considered the theatre of a syphon (with a butane burner for maximum effect) which can be done in company or a cona on a stovetop if after theatre plus quantity? Possibly also look to a brazen or Moccamaster or even a cafetiere as after all, if it's not about the milk element, its the flavour of the beans you looking to put across?

Just thoughts and hope of some help

John


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

johnealey said:


> Have you considered the theatre of a syphon (with a butane burner for maximum effect) which can be done in company or a cona on a stovetop if after theatre plus quantity? Possibly also look to a brazen or Moccamaster or even a cafetiere as after all, if it's not about the milk element, its the flavour of the beans you looking to put across?
> 
> Just thoughts and hope of some help
> 
> John


Hi @johnealey Can you clarify please and what is a theatre of a syphon?

Richard


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Guess you have not google'd coffee syphon then?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I have to say my guests want to have a magic coffee from the fancy machine and are always disappointed (oh I don't have it on that often I'm afraid, it will take 30mins to warm up)

A cafetiere never quite cuts it's...

But I'd love a syphon (In a world with kitchen/entertaining space and no small children!)

Sorry the shiny machine is off but here look at this alchemy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Now this *IS* syphon theatre


----------

